
Trent Doesn't Like Phones - bteitelb
http://hookflash.com/2011/09/i-dont-like-phones/
======
bteitelb
The interesting thing here is that one of Skype's most noted weaknesses is
actually its core strength: calls tend to be scheduled (or at least negotiated
first via IM).

